
Signed distance fields and triangle meshes in Oculus Medium - mynameised
https://developer.oculus.com/blog/medium-under-the-hood-part-2-move-tool-implementation/
======
mynameised
Part One is here: [https://developer.oculus.com/blog/medium-under-the-hood-
part...](https://developer.oculus.com/blog/medium-under-the-hood-
part-1-developing-the-move-tool/)

